# LOOKING FOR A GOOD MEDICAL CHART AUDIT COMPANY



## rdjaikaran (Dec 10, 2021)

I  am in the NYC area and looking for a good 3rd party medical chart company. Any suggestions?

Best,

Raj


----------



## hperry10 (Dec 10, 2021)

I used Panacea for provider training and chart audits at my last job. They were very happy with them and I believe they still use them.

https://www.panaceainc.com/


----------



## rockylopez (Mar 15, 2022)

rdjaikaran said:


> I  am in the NYC area and looking for a good 3rd party medical chart company. Any suggestions?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Raj


Hello. I would highly recommend https://vowhs.com/.


----------

